

How Hashtagging the Web Could Improve Our Collective Intelligence - rosspanda
http://mashable.com/2011/11/11/hashtag-web-data/

======
rosspanda
I have been doing #hashtag sentiment tracking on the <http://moodpanda.com>
data so when the user posts I Love #coke or #coke is sick it is attached to
there chosen mood number (1-10) that way i can get a exact rating of how
people feels about the product or brand etc. over time, its quite cool to see
the results.

It is this form of direct Sentiment analysis and does not fall foul of the
normal issues with Sentiment analysis e.g. is the word sick good or bad?
Different ways of phrasing etc. are not an issue from <http://moodpanda.com>
data.

